# Anyone ever fished LAke Champlain?



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi I'm a college angler fishing a 6 hour tournament on lake champlain next Saturday, I was just wondering if anyone has ever fished the lake and would like to give me a heads up before I make the 13 hour trip. Thanks!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you fishing boater or non boater? Generally champlain is considered a north/ smallmouth , south/ largemouth fishery however this time of year you can get both fish in winning sizes up north. Id say right now the smallies are in the weed /rock areas in about 12 -15 ft of water . largmouths are always in the shallow weeds. Drop shot or short carolina rig 4" worms and senkos for the smallies . frogs,Jigs, creatures and worms t-rigged for largemouths. natural colors work best.Love this lake , its my favorite. If your launching out of plattsburg you want to fish the north . if our out of ticonderoga then youll fish largemouth in the south have fun.......Del


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

we are lauching out of platsburgh, we arent allowed to go down to ticonderoga or up into canada, we are also cut off from the vermont side. even though the lake is huge, we dont have many options. It is a team tournament, 2 college anglers on same boat fishing as a team, and we only fish 630-1230, which is also a bummer.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

ohioutdoorsman23 said:


> Hi I'm a college angler fishing a 6 hour tournament on lake champlain next Saturday, I was just wondering if anyone has ever fished the lake and would like to give me a heads up before I make the 13 hour trip. Thanks!
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What school are you guys fishing for, because i am also in the tournamen


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

trying to im you. give me a call 419 202 7938


----------

